# Border Monuments of the United States



## Plissken (Sep 14, 2020)

*MEXICAN-AMERICAN BORDER*​The location southern border of the United States was finalized by the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo at the end of the Mexican American war.  The treaty came into force on July 4, 1848.   The US set up the US Boundary Commissioners and sent out a survey team.  The survey took 7 years and the results of the survey were published in the three volumes entitled _Report on the United States and Mexican boundary survey, made under the direction of the secretary of the Interior by William H. Emory_ (1857-1859).   There are great sketches of the border geology, botany, wildlife and Native Americans worth checking out.

Here are some of the sketches that show existing border markers they found on their survey.  There are a lot.




















Here's one with a fasces looking flag holder.  


Fifty-two boundary monuments were erected between 1849 and 1857 along the U.S - Mexico border. Of these monuments, most were simple stone mounds built without mortar, while seven were constructed with more substantial materials of marble or cast iron. Over time, the occasional destruction of these smaller stone monuments and the increasing population along the border led to the creation of the International Boundary Commission to resurvey and demarcate the western boundary in 1889. Starting in 1891 to 1894, IBC crews reconstructed old monuments and erected new ones, increasing the number of monuments from 52 to 258. source

The numbers don't match.  This source says there are 276.  I guess these guys have the right number since they provide photos of all 276.

Here are some of the markers:


They are made from a variety of materials and vary in shape and size.













​
This one marks the initial point of boundary, one of the original 52..  They went through a lot of trouble for this one.

The *Initial Point of Boundary Between U.S. and Mexico*, Monument No. 258, was first established as a cairn of rocks in 1849 following the signing of the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo. A white marble shaft was manufactured in New York, transported around Cape Horn on the USS Supply to San Diego, and erected and dedicated at the site in Imperial Beach in June, 1851. The marble monument was an obelisk about 20 feet (6 metres) in height, resting on a marble pedestal. On its top was an inverted acorn to symbolize the strength and stature of the California live oak tree.

 Seems like a lot of work for one obelisk of 52.



Here they are fixing one.  This is the photo that caught my attention in the first place.

source​
There are 77 photos of these monuments being repaired or painted in this catalog.  I couldn't find any of these online except this one.  Are there other things in these images they don't want us to see.  This makes me think they are way older than they claim to be and where did the original pyramids of rock come from and where are they now?

Journey to monument #140
PDF Monuments and Border information



*CANADIAN-AMERICAN BORDER*​The US-Canada border is the longest in the world at 5,525 miles and is marked by obelisks as well and the slash.




The history of the Canadian border is way more convoluted than that of the southern border.  Again, they are of different sizes  and materials but always an obelisk.






Boundary Marker No.1 on the 49th parallel north on the western shore of Point Roberts, Washington, erected in 1861.    Very important to take care of this during the Civil War!


Check the date on this one that was removed because it was damaged.  Is that line where the paint is worn of from yearly snow pack or mudflood?


Another point of interest from the International Peace gardens on the US-Canada border.




These reminded me of the uncapped Georgia guide stones.

And this was the original peace monument.  The shape looks like the original markers found by the Mexican border survey.


Border slash article
ND Studies and borders
International Peace Gardens



*DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA BORDER*​Last but not least the boundary stones of the Washington DC.  Huh?  These are the oldest federal monuments.  As you can see, they all might have been obelisks at one time.  They look much older than they are reported to be.  Maybe even going back to when it was called Norumbega?





This one has been repaired,
​The Residence Act of July 16, 1790, as amended March 3, 1791, authorized President George Washington to select a 100-square-mile site for the national capital on the Potomac River between Alexandria, Virginia, and Williamsport, Maryland. President Washington selected the southernmost location within these limits so that the capital would include all of present-day Old Town Alexandria, then one of the busiest ports in the country. Acting on instructions from Secretary of State Thomas Jefferson, Major Andrew Ellicott began his initial observations for a rough survey of the ten-mile square on Friday, February 11, 1791.

Ellicott, a prominent professional surveyor, hired Benjamin Banneker, an astronomer and surveyor from Maryland, to make the astronomical observations and calculations necessary to establish the south corner of the square at Jones Point in Alexandria.According to legend, "Banneker fixed the position of the first stone by lying on his back to find the exact starting point for the survey ... and plotting six stars as they crossed his spot at a particular time of night." From there, Ellicott's team embarked on a forty-mile journey, surveying ten-mile lines first along the southwest line, then along The northwest line, next along the northeast line, and finally along the southeast line. The team completed this rough survey in April 1791.


On April 15, 1791, the Alexandria Masonic Lodge placed a small stone at the south corner at Jones Point in ceremonies attended by Ellicott, federal district commissioners Daniel Carroll and David Stuart, and other dignitaries. George Washington did not attend the ceremony, although he did visit the site the prior month. Newpapers around the country announced the story of the beginning of the new federal city. (In 1794, the ceremonial stone at Jones Point was replaced by a large stone, still in place today, with the inscription "The beginning of the Territory of Columbia" on one side.)  source

Want to see this original one that the Masons erected, sorry you can't because "The stone was accidentally bulldozed and removed during the construction of the storefront in September 1952. A replica stone was created in 2015 but has not yet been placed."  They do have a plaque though.



The center of these boundaries is the Mysterious Ellipse.

It is marked by this underwhelming plaque.  Makes you wonder what is underneath.


The timeline of the Ellipse makes no sense:

The Army Corps of Engineers began work on the Ellipse in 1867. The park was landscaped in 1879, and American Elms were planted around the existing portion of roadway. In 1880, grading was begun and the Ellipse was created from what had been a common dump. In 1894, the Ellipse roadway was lit with electric lamps.

So they started work for 12 years, then landscaped. Then a year later, grading began on the dump!

The work was supervised by Lieutenant Colonel Thomas Lincoln Casey. One of the jobs  he had to do was to grade and lay out Ellipse Park.  Supposedly he didn't mess with the center of the ellipse as it was under other supervision for..... sewer work.

Photos of the boundary stones

​
And now you know about the boundary stones of the US... Or the boundary stones of the previous reset?

Plissken 


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: Border Monuments of the United States


----------



## cvltrsply (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello! Great work on this OP! Was thinking about the Georgia Guidestones this evening randomly. My question is are they from a subsect of the controllers, the controllers themselves or from a group of individuals who had knowledge of a prior reset and left something for us in stone not for the future per se but for those coming out of the reset as well. As a reminder of society should have built up like in a post reset world. OR is it a foreshadow of the rules of engagement for a new reset, say if this “balance” is not held of population, faiths, nature and civic duty, that those in power (if they did control or enable the prior reset) would have consented grounds to reset again until their “harmony”” is re-established.

hope someone can see this. I think the guidestones may have more to do with the last reset than I once thought. Would like to make a formal thread sometime on these stones. I know we have “pictures“ from the construction of the guidestones but how do we really know if they were made and erected in the mid 1900’s? Could they be older and purposed in stone from the survivors of the last reset?


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 11, 2021)

Lots of obelisks and pyramids.
I smell the Freemasons again.


----------

